# Esoterica Pembroke



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've had quite a few bowls of this stuff in several different pipes. I'm smoking it right now in a corn cob (my celebratory smoke in honor of tonight's news  ).

Upon opening the mason jar, not surprisingly, the tin note is similar to Margate (it is Margate with cognac added to it). Definitely the smokey, earthy, leathery smell of latakia, though the leather smell is more subdued. The cognac definitely adds an additional sweet smell to it.

Just like Margate, it is cut into thin ribbons that pack very easily. It lit fairly easily, though not as easily as Margate (I guess the cognac adds some extra moisture). It produces nice volumes of blue/grey smoke and burns down to a nice fine ash. The room note is a little sweeter than Margate, but again, very similar.

Compared to Margate, the flavors are a bit more subdued, but not surprisingly, very similar. It _is_ Margate plus cognac. The cognac mellows the spice of the Orientals a bit. Just like Margate, it tastes like a nice winter evening- mulled cider like spice, fireplace smokiness, plus a little cognac.

So, bottom line. It is Margate, just a little different. Not better, not worse, just a tad different. The cognac doesn't make it very different, just a little. I like it, and it is an occasional smoke. I think I like Margate better, and it doesn't differentiate itself that much. Still, it is worth keeping on hand, and I probably will continue to keep it on hand. If you like Margate and haven't tried Pembroke, you should. If you haven't tried Margate, but like an English, try Pembroke (and Margate).


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Great review. I love Margate too, but the cognac in Pembroke doesn't do quite do it for me; it does not add any good taste value. It mutes Margate without adding anything of value taste-wise, imo.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

I love Pembroke as much as I love Margate.


----------

